
15kb of CSS is all you’ll ever need ️ - mattei
https://medium.com/@philipardeljan/15kb-of-css-is-all-youll-ever-need-%EF%B8%8F-634da7258338#.s7ejsmt0l
======
marssaxman
Forgive me if this is a stupid question, since I've been avoiding any
involvement with web design or web services for the last ten or fifteen years,
but - isn't this the same thing we were all doing before CSS came along? Why
use a stylesheet at all?

~~~
coffeepixelcode
Inline styles don't work for a number of reasons: \- No pseudo class support
\- No media query support \- Specificity issues \- You'll never stop writing
CSS, bloat becomes a problem.

That being said, the approach functional CSS takes is quite similar to inline
styles. It takes the main benefit of inline styles (being able to see what
styles are applied to an element without having to look at a CSS file and do a
lot of context switching) with the benefits of having a stylesheet. Best of
both worlds.

